
Windows Terminal - radricDavis
https://github.com/microsoft/Terminal
======
rmbryan
Saving you a click: "The Windows Terminal is in the very early alpha stage,
and not ready for the general public quite yet. If you want to jump in early,
you can try building it yourself from source.

Otherwise, you'll need to wait until Mid-June for an official preview build to
drop"

